# Microfire K3500R available soon



## chakrawal (Aug 1, 2007)

35W 3,500 lumens. Can't wait to see a review.


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh great, just when I was getting ahead of the debt curve...

I really like the form factor of that G&P 35 watt HID; curious to see what Microfire's will be like.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 2, 2007)

Are they listing a price for this creature? Im kinda torn between this and the Wolf Eyes 24W model. Of course a crocodile would be nice too but a little high on the $$$.


----------



## chakrawal (Aug 2, 2007)

You can check it out in cpfmarketplace dealer's corner.


----------



## Daekar (Aug 2, 2007)

It's also listed at the fenixstore... looks like a 3500 lumen version of the previous Microfire lights... maybe just a tad bigger. I was going to fork out the cash for a Boxer24W, but I might wait til September for the release of this light, if the reviews come out well. It's hard to argue with almost the same runtime with almost twice the output in a small package. Here's some copy/paste info:

Microfire Warrior-III K3500 Tactical 35W HID

Specifications:

• Feature: HID (High Intensity Discharge) handheld tactical / searching flashlight, instant activating
• Model: K3500
• Bulb: K3-HID-Bulb, lifespan about 3000 hours
• Power: 12V / 35W
• Colour temperature: 7000K
• Beam divergence adjustable: 12° - 24°
• Runtime and Brightness: 3500 lumens max / 55 minutes approximately
• Switch: tactical button switch
• Body: Aircraft grade aluminium CNC, hard anodized
• Housing diameter: 44mm
• Bezel diameter: 76mm
• Length: 252mm
• Weight: 800g approximately
• Water resistant: splash proof
• Operation temperature: -10°C ------ +60°C
• Color: Tactical black
Optional Parts: 
• K2 HID - Bulb, 24W (spare)
• K1 Li-ion Battery Handle (spare)
• K1 DC 12V Charger Adaptor
• K2 - 8xCR123A Battery Holder
• K1 - IR Filter, 850nm
• K1 - Red Filter, 600nm
• K1 - UV Filter, 365nm
• K2 Tactical holster

What is it with these ridiculously high-temperature bulbs though!? 7000K? Good grief. If they don't offer something a bit lower I'll definitely think twice about buying, or at least make sure I can replace the bulb with something a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 2, 2007)

Hehe yes it will probably be a lovely shade of llapis to illuminate baddies with and confuse them.


----------



## LightForce (Aug 3, 2007)

3500 lm @ 7000K? Maybe then driven to 50W


----------



## GilmoreD (Aug 6, 2007)

Who's ready to upgrade to this new one and sell me their Boxer 24w at a good price?
Dave


----------



## Worklight (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, thats gonna blind the perk, wonder if you can get it with a Strike Bezel.. or if some custom-mod guy wants to make one 

By the way, whats the problem with white/blue light?


----------



## smurf_boi (Aug 15, 2007)

Euh,how come the spare bulb proposed is a 24W?Shouldn't it be a 35W bulb instead??or is this light overdriving a 24W HID at 35W?


----------



## BVH (Aug 15, 2007)

The 7000K temp is a deal killer for me. It's giving up a lot of lumens at that color.


----------



## electrothump (Aug 15, 2007)

LightForce said:


> 3500 lm @ 7000K? Maybe then driven to 50W



LightForce, is that Mag T5 45watt a real light? If so, when is it coming, and where can we get one? Specs?

Thanks,
DN


----------



## john2551 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure a Wolf-Eyes 35w Boxer is coming soon too! Remember the MF 24w K2000R came a few months before the Boxer 24w did. Is anyone else seeing a pattern?


----------



## john2551 (Aug 20, 2007)

electrothump said:


> LightForce, is that Mag T5 45watt a real light? If so, when is it coming, and where can we get one? Specs?
> 
> Thanks,
> DN


 
That 45w HID got my attention too but it looks to be the length of a 5D mag which is HUGE!


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 21, 2007)

How would this light compare to the WE Shark II 24 watt? Since the K3500R has a 7000K bulb, will it still be good? That seems like a high color temp to me, very blue I'm guessing. I'm interested in getting one sometime if it turns out to be a sweet light.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 24, 2007)

With a beam divergence adjustable from 12° - 24°, how well will this throw compared to say a WE Shark II with a 4 to 16 degree divergence? 12 degrees seems kinda wide. My AE is set at 6 degrees. Is this light meant more for flood?


----------



## john2551 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aaron1100us said:


> How would this light compare to the WE Shark II 24 watt? Since the K3500R has a 7000K bulb, will it still be good? That seems like a high color temp to me, very blue I'm guessing. I'm interested in getting one sometime if it turns out to be a sweet light.


 
The 7000k bulb is bluer but with 3500 lumens vs 1800 lumens the much higher output might not make it as bad as everyone is thinking. A 7000k bulb in a 24w or 10w would be a lot worse/bluer.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats good to know, thanks. I'm all ready saving up to get one by the end of September or October. I can't wait to read some reviews on it, hope its as good as what I'm thinking it will be. 

On the color temp.

I have dual 250 watt 10k metal halides on my aquarium. Those lights are as white as can be. I'm thinking is because the bulbs are 110 volt 250 watt. My 6k bulb on my AE is way bluer than those 10K bulbs on my aquaiurm. So, I think you are right about the 7k bulb not being as blue because of the 35 watts instead of 24. I also had a 400 watt 20k metal halide on another aquarium and that bulb was very very blue. So it will be interesting to see beam shots when this comes out.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike from OpticsHQ said in another thread that the beam is "insane", so i asked him for some pics & also a size comparison pics with other similar sized lights. Will advise when & if they surface.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, thanks


----------



## john2551 (Aug 26, 2007)

After doing a little research a found that the G&P 35W has a 6000k bulb & the Acro X990 has a 4300k bulb. I wonder if any of these 35w bulbs are interchangeable with the K3500R?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be interesting. I wonder if the bulb is seperate or part of the reflector like in the AE?


----------



## john2551 (Aug 27, 2007)

4sevens also has a sample K3500R and he states that the output is warmer in color than the K2000R & the K500R. So that is good news.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Aug 28, 2007)

For those of you that want to test out the light before you buy and see the beam for yourself, I have started a passaround. Here is a link http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168807


----------



## Patriot (Aug 29, 2007)

john2551 said:


> I'm sure a Wolf-Eyes 35w Boxer is coming soon too! Remember the MF 24w K2000R came a few months before the Boxer 24w did. Is anyone else seeing a pattern?


 
I'll bet that you're onto something there


----------



## LightForce (Sep 5, 2007)

john2551 said:


> That 45w HID got my attention too but it looks to be the length of a 5D mag which is HUGE!



No, it's just 4D with 3,5'' extension - not as huge as you think, especially for that output. :thumbsup:

It's real 45W HID with 4600 lm from the bulb and efficient optics design.

It's unfinished yet, I don't want to make a rush till I'll finish it...

I don't like 7000K in this Microfire and I doubt if it really has 3500 [email protected]

Damian


----------



## pete7226 (Sep 7, 2007)

if any one is still interested, they need 1 more person to sign-up for the pass around to make it happen. Great chance to review/evaluate this light. check scubasteve1942's post above for link and details.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 10, 2007)

Something does not add up here. A philips D2 35W capsule is rated at 3200 bulb lumens at 4100K. The same capsule in its "ultinon" version 6000K goes down to 2800 bulb lumens. So, how can a 7000K 35 watt put out more than either those two ?

Oh, and I find it darn hard to argue with Philips on this one.


----------



## Rubycon (Sep 12, 2007)

How long before opticshq gets them off backorder status?


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

I cant wait for the Microfire or Wolf Eyes 35w HID's to come out. The very first tim i shine that pinpoint spot into a junkie thiefs eyes will pay for the light. I already get them swearing at me when i blind then with my WE M100  think of 3500 lumens ! :laughing:


----------



## LED61 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would definitely go for one if they had just used the Philips, Osram, or GE 35 D2 HID 4100K capsule.


----------



## steaxauce (Sep 15, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> I cant wait for the Microfire or Wolf Eyes 35w HID's to come out. The very first tim i shine that pinpoint spot into a junkie thiefs eyes will pay for the light. I already get them swearing at me when i blind then with my WE M100  think of 3500 lumens ! :laughing:


You do that often?


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 15, 2007)

^ yes, To let them know i'm there i light them up at chest level. Its only when they are breaking into the underground lot or are coming at me with a syringe or other weapon that i shine them in the face. If i hold the spot steady in their face it gives me minimum of 10 - 15 seconds to drop back, unclip the leash and let loose 140lbs of growling dog. The dog gives me time go around behind them and restrain or takedown.

We have on average over 5000 addicts in the Lower Mainland, with about 90% of them concentrated in the downtown eastside, approx 1 km from my door step.


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm already saving money to buy the new Microfire K3500R and/or the Wolf-Eyes 24W Boxer, I'd love to see beamshots of the K3550R...
Of course if I could afford it, I would buy a Polarion Helios PH-40 too........


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 20, 2007)

BVH said:


> The 7000K temp is a deal killer for me. It's giving up a lot of lumens at that color.



can you explain this a bit better? i thought the whiter the light the more lumens?  is'nt the purest white light what we want to pierce the night and provide maximum illumination? 

i guess i just dont get why people want a yellowish light? maybe put a color filter on it?


----------

